# My first Dragoons!



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Here are my new arrivals! A beautiful pair of Dragoons that I aquired from Max (MAX1170). Thanks max! The birds are doing great and they picked out a brand new nest box that the hen is sitting in already. You were right about being ready!

These pics are before they picked out the nest box. I'll post pictures of then in the nest box later.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice birds Henry! Always liked Dragoons, but have never kept them. What year are they? Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they are cool!.....just a suggestion, you might want to put a flat board in there with them, that wire looks a bit big for their feeties, or a few bricks would work too. nice birds.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys! I'm really excited about these birds. I was telling my wife the other day that I would like to have some Dragoons one day and BAM! I got my first pair....thanks to max. 

Dave - Max told me in an email how old they were but I can't find that email anymore....I'll have to check their bands later this afternoon to find out.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> they are cool!.....just a suggestion, you might want to put a flat board in there with them, that wire looks a bit big for their feeties, or a few bricks would work too. nice birds.


Nice catch Spirit!....I noticed that when i put them in there this morning. I've got a piece of plywood that runs across 1/2 of the wired flooring for now.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Henry, the only reason i am asking is i really like their heads, and was wondering how long it takes them to get "Carnicles" or what the term is. Dave


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Dave, I wanna say 2005 but don't quote me on that. So that would make them 4 years old. I'll confirm that this evening.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

They are beautiful Henry!  Dave


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks Dave!, I can't wait to see how there young turn out! I know the cock is called a black splash....what would call the hen?...dun splash?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Henry, just a guess, light grizzle? LOL! i am not a color breeder...... Yet! 
Dave


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

LUCKYT said:


> Henry, just a guess, light grizzle? LOL! i am not a color breeder...... Yet!
> Dave


I'm learning as well!Lol


----------



## Max1170 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey Bud


They look great! I am Happy that they went to a great home......It broke my heart to let them go but I needed the room.......They look really Happy!!!


Max


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks Max....they seem to be liking their new home!

Here they are in their new nest box.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

LUCKYT said:


> Nice birds Henry! Always liked Dragoons, but have never kept them. What year are they? Dave


Dave - I finally got around to checking their bands. The Black grizzle cock is tagged 07 and the dun grizzle hen is tagged 05.


----------



## Max1170 (Jun 13, 2007)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Thanks Max....they seem to be liking their new home!
> 
> Here they are in their new nest box.


Wow, 


She made herself right at home....GREAT!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Max - That black bird you have as an avatar, is that a youngster from these 2? That bird looks sweet!


----------



## Max1170 (Jun 13, 2007)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Max - That black bird you have as an avatar, is that a youngster from these 2? That bird looks sweet!


No, its not...I'll post a picture of his youngsters when i can..She is all black too...I was going to send you her also...I have three pairs right now to breed from... See how they do this year.....I could always send you more..lol 


Max


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi HENRY, Those are very nice birds that you have there I hope that you will be showing them or their youngsters this year at the PAGEANT OF PIGEONS. Dragoons are a bidr that I plan to have some day but I am over crowed now .* GEORGE


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

It would be great to see pictures of the youngsters.....

Lol...I'll try to produce my own with the pair you sent. It's good to know that they can push out an all black bird! We'll have to see what I get from their first clutch.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

george simon said:


> *Hi HENRY, Those are very nice birds that you have there I hope that you will be showing them or their youngsters this year at the PAGEANT OF PIGEONS. Dragoons are a bidr that I plan to have some day but I am over crowed now .* GEORGE


Thanks George! I don't know if I'm ready to do shows just yet.....


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Henry, jump right into showing. It is not about winning, you will meet a lot of people that would be glad to help you. It is also to see, and compare your birds of a breed with others, to see were you stand.AND LEARN! LOL!  Dave


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

I believe it's called wattle, my English may be wrong


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll have to join a fancy show club right? I don't know of any in my area. This is the first time I've had birds other than homers. Either way I'll hold off with showing for now....lol. My homers and racing/training will keep me fairly busy....


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Dragoons*

Dragoons are a great breed. The wattle will get larger and coarser as they age, especially the cocks. Therefore they are often past their show prime in just a few years. You might want to consider joining the American Dragoon Club and there is a yahoo dragoon discussion group. Its a good way to talk with others that raise Dragoons. Also members are always willing to share birds and give advice on pairing, tec.

Link


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

newday said:


> Dragoons are a great breed. The wattle will get larger and coarser as they age, especially the cocks. Therefore they are often past their show prime in just a few years. You might want to consider joining the American Dragoon Club and there is a yahoo dragoon discussion group. Its a good way to talk with others that raise Dragoons. Also members are always willing to share birds and give advice on pairing, tec.
> 
> Link


Hey Link - Thanks for the advise. I'll have to check up on those groups. Do you raise Dragoons?


----------



## Max1170 (Jun 13, 2007)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Hey Link - Thanks for the advise. I'll have to check up on those groups. Do you raise Dragoons?


Henry,

The Dragoon in my avatar is one of Links birds... Link is a great guy to deal with and he knows his Dragoons


Max


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> I'll have to join a fancy show club right? I don't know of any in my area. This is the first time I've had birds other than homers. Either way I'll hold off with showing for now....lol. My homers and racing/training will keep me fairly busy....


The Dragoons are seriously wonderful, Henry! I'm envious. Actually, you could join the Los Angeles Pigeon Club .. it's an all breeds club!

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Henry,

Your Dragoons are lovely! Your hen sits in that nest bowl as if it were made to order for her.

I'd second Terry's suggestion about joining the Los Angeles Pigeon Club. It is all breeds and has been around almost a hundred years. There are lots of really great people there. They will have a young bird show in Sept. 09 which is a lot of fun, held out in Irvine Park, and of course the Pageant of Pigeons in Nov. Several of us on PT belong to it. It is a great place to talk pigeon and see other birds. I'm sure there are other members who have Dragoons.

Margaret


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Max1170 said:


> Henry,
> 
> The Dragoon in my avatar is one of Links birds... Link is a great guy to deal with and he knows his Dragoons
> 
> ...


Oh...cool! Good to know. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Terry & Margaret,

Thanks for the info on LAPC. I think I've been to the website before.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Dragoons*

Hi goldenboy,

Yes we have Dragoons, they are my son's but stay in my loft until he has his own (someday). I raised them when I was kid Got mine in the early 1960s from Tommy Thompson, a well know breeder in Louisville, Kentucky. Then Iswitched to other breeds.

When my son got seriously interested in pigeons a few years agao, he decided Dragoons were the ones. We have a small number of pairs but in several colors.

Link


----------

